# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  4 Gërma

## pLuS_mInuS

FiLLojme me 4 germa,meqe me 3 u mbyll.



*O K A Y*

----------


## tetovarja87

ora kaloi ashtu,ylber

I sh i m

----------


## pLuS_mInuS

ILiri Shkembeu Informacion Mbreme


*J E M I*

----------


## tetovarja87

jetojm edhe momentin,interesant


c j e m

----------


## pLuS_mInuS

CiLido Jeton Embel Mbremjen


*S E D I*

----------


## tetovarja87

sejcili e don internetin  :perqeshje: 

perse

----------


## pLuS_mInuS

*Se kishim me 5 Germa,por me 4  * 


Pse Eshte Ramazan Sot 


*Ç F A R*

----------


## tetovarja87

hajt e bejm me 5 grm hahah


cka flutura ashtu,renkon.


c th u a

----------


## pLuS_mInuS

CiLi Tha Ushtria Arabe


*A S GJ E*

----------


## tetovarja87

arabia saudite gjigante eshte


z,a j e

----------


## pLuS_mInuS

Zoteria Atje Jeton Ende


*Ç E L S*

----------


## tetovarja87

> Zoteria Atje Jeton Ende
> 
> 
> *Ç E L S*


cthot elbasani lenja salen  :perqeshje: 


sh o k e

----------


## pLuS_mInuS

Shkoi Ora Ktej ELez


*K U U SH*

----------


## tetovarja87

keto udhetime udhetoj shpesh



n e e e

----------


## Plaku me kostum

hahhaha 
Ne enderr enderrova Etnen  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje: 


o p e L

----------


## pLuS_mInuS

Ndoshta Eshte Erresira Ende


*H E U U*

----------


## tetovarja87

o perse etnen lali
hejj engjell eja udhes udhes haha
ah
c d u m

----------


## pLuS_mInuS

CiLi Demtoi Uren Mbreme


*S E D I*

----------


## tetovarja87

S'kam Edhe Durim Inez


P L U S

----------


## Plaku me kostum

hekurusha eshte ujdisur ultasi (capish)



> o perse etnen lali
> 
> c d u m


hhahhahaha 
citosem dashuri, uri, mberthej


po ore coban ishte


sepse e di irdi

Pula luan uj sdo lol


*Hena*

----------

